# Almost totaled my M7040



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Evidently, the bucket wasn't all the way in place on the quick attach when I locked the levers. I was driving to a field down a town road, hit a bump, bucket bounced off, rolled cutting edge down and the front axle drove right up over it. Rear wheels got trigged by it, oil pan, transmission housing are shot, as well as fuel tank brackets, driveshaft cover and maybe the front driveshaft.

Hauled it to the dealer, waiting to hear from my insurance company.

Make sure when you lock your buckets on, they're all the way back against the quick attach plate. Lesson learned.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sucks dude. 
I'm waiting for my accident to happen. Had a few close calls. 
I hope your insurance co treats you right.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

That must have made quite a noise. Glad you are ok and not on a major paved road.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Bummer!. There is a reason Volvo wheel loaders have instructions to pick the front wheels off the ground after locking on an attachment.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well that sucks. Had to be a heckuva jolt your body too.


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

Fun! I had the front wheel come of the 1850 going down the road a couple of years ago


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear about all the damage to your tractor glad your ok, Material things can be replaced a human life never


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope it all turns out good for you, glad you weren't hurt.

Could have happened to any of us, I occasionally find out my bucket is not locked on my M9000, no problem so far but been lucky.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

It was over so fast I didn't even have time to react. 14 mph doesn't seem fast until there's a bucket underneath you.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Know a guy that did the same thing in a 120hp NH last yr, going atleast that fast from what I remember, happened as well on the road. He made it fully over, ramping it effectively. Never damaged much, but sure scared the heck outta himself - as he was knew to that tractor at the time.

Tip for ya's - take a bright can of spray paint and paint the tabs on the attachments that lock into the bucket. Makes it much easier to see them line up vs black on black loader mounts or whatever you may have. Seeing it go into the right spot makes half the job easier, locking it in is still up to you.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Another reason I like the euro qa better than ssqa, I've dropped a bucket a few times (at low speed luckily) on my skidsteer qa equipped tractor, never a problem on the euro/Alo tractor.

That would scare the bejesus out of me going down the road like that, I know what hitting a 6" deep pothole feels like, I'm imagine you'll have a stiff neck tomorrow.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Supa Dexta said:


> Know a guy that did the same thing in a 120hp NH last yr, going atleast that fast from what I remember, happened as well on the road. He made it fully over, ramping it effectively. Never damaged much, but sure scared the heck outta himself - as he was knew to that tractor at the time.
> 
> Tip for ya's - take a bright can of spray paint and paint the tabs on the attachments that lock into the bucket. Makes it much easier to see them line up vs black on black loader mounts or whatever you may have. Seeing it go into the right spot makes half the job easier, locking it in is still up to you.


Why I painted my bucket white after I did some work on it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

You must have smoother roads in Maine, in Michigan you could not stay on the seat at 14 MPH!!! Unless you have your seat belt on, but that burrito for lunch wouldn't be so happy. :lol:

But as other's have said, YOU did not get hurt (well maybe your pride did). The tractor is replaceable, you are not.

Larry


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats a bad day. Never had bucket fall off on me but had bale fork fall off once. The top of bale fork hit front axle and skidded on icy road till tractor came to stop. No damage just a scare. Was lucky bale spike didnt pop a tire.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Let us know what becomes of the tractor. Thankfully nobody was hurt.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I had a friend have his bucket fall in his lap. It crushed the steering column. Could have easily killed him but did not. It was a Kubota with SSQA. I have the same thing , just been lucky.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

A neighbour had an employee that picked up a bucket and grapple with a non self levelling loader and since it was muddy around the bucket he decided to go to a dry spot to latch it on. Unfortunately he lifted it to clear a gate and then it slid back down the loader arms and luckily went off the side and swiped the door off. Could have joined him in the cab just as easily.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Dealer pulled the cab, hood, sheet metal etc off within a couple hours of hearing from the insurance co. They split it Friday, haven't heard the total yet. Cab mount on one side and some linkage was gone as well. We'll see after the 4 th how bad it really is.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Defiantly a wall of shame moment!
Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Finally got a total on damage. Insurance is writing me a check for $7500, ($250 deductible). They also agreed to cover the rental. Dealer has a used M108 I may look at. 500 hours, 2013, brand new loader, $45k. Thinking that mine will never be worth more than the day they finish putting it all back together.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Transmission is back together and in. Talked to the mechanics yesterday. Internals of the tranny look brand new, no signs of wear. Fuel tank was damaged, steps, cab mounts etc etc... getting lots of new parts. Suprised at what bent when it went over the bucket.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm surprised the bill wasn't higher than that.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

For every TMR batch of feed we make we go from , bucket to hugers, to Bale spear , and back to bucket and that skid loader has a hydraulic detaching plate and if the attachments are laying in the snow and it's below zero and dark it can be possible for the attachment not latch properly by the pins. But we have learned to check very thoroughly upon watching a new attachment after a couple of them have gone into the TMR mixer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When I saw the picture of the tractor parked on top of the bucket it brought to mind a Hired Man my grandpa had on the farm when I was about 10 years old and this guy was probably born in like 1890. He spoke very little English and when there was a crash or wreck or some kind of mishap like that, that picture brought to mind something he would always say in Pennsylvania dutch: "Ass over Tin Cup".


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> For every TMR batch of feed we make we go from , bucket to hugers, to Bale spear , and back to bucket and that skid loader has a hydraulic detaching plate and if the attachments are laying in the snow and it's below zero and dark it can be possible for the attachment not latch properly by the pins. But we have learned to check very thoroughly upon watching a new attachment after a couple of them have gone into the TMR mixer.


Yeah,I really like it when you are stacking the round bales three high in the barn and the hugger comes loose, falls down, and is hanging by the hydraulic hoses...makes for a fun time getting everything thing hooked back up, and the bale back up in the stack. It has happened twice, and both times I swore I had the hugger hooked on properly...


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Total repair was $8600+-, plus $2300 for the rental. National Grange/Main Street America Group has been great. Tractor is back and working good. You don't realize how much you use something until it's gone. Hopefully the rest of my season is a little less crazy. I'm way behind, but I'm back up and operating.


----------

